# Carter Awning Parts



## can-do (Jun 11, 2004)

I noticed that Carter is an unheard of word in the RV awning business but was wondering if there is still a company out there supplying parts for their awnings? I need a couple of awning arm lock down knobs and can't seem to locate any of their design. Any ideas would be helpful.

        Thanks, :question:


----------



## FogNobber (Jun 13, 2004)

Carter Awning Parts

Did a similar search in '96 or '97 when my Carter awning broke a spring, struck out unless you get lucky and find someone who has some in stock.


----------



## can-do (Jun 15, 2004)

Carter Awning Parts

Surely some company out there bought out their part supplies hoping to make some quick cash on replacement parts for the awnings out there on existing RV's. Any RV junkyards that anyone knows about I could try?

   Charles


----------



## PooPuyallup (Jun 24, 2004)

Carter Awning Parts

Charles, we are dealing with the dilemma of Carter Awnings too.  I also needed a replacement knob that hold the uprights in place during transit.  After searching locally (Tacoma, WA) I decided to find alternative sources.  The existing four prong knob has 2-1/8" across the flats and has a 1/2-13 internal thread.  This gets threaded into a 1/2 x 1/4-20 bushing.

What I was able to find is a knob from McMaster-Carr P/N 4X482.  Although it only has 1-3/4" across the flats, and has a 1/4-20 internal thread.  The only problem is that you have to omit the bushing.


----------

